# Filter media order - is the typical order wrong?



## fourmations (20 Nov 2016)

hi

setting p a new filter and its been a long time,
watched a youtbe vid and the guy was saying the usual order is wrong

basicially he said that you should have a coarse foam and a fine foam layer in the bottom tray
and then all bio media from there, the logic being that you want the water as clean as possible
before it hits the bio media, he didnt use any filter floss either

any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## imak (20 Nov 2016)

I've always saw them like that,  coarse for pre filtering then biomedia,  and filter floss should be the last step.  At least in a classic 150,  250,  ecco pro an jbl e901.


----------



## fourmations (20 Nov 2016)

sorry i should clarify, he does use a floss type but the three foam layers are all in one basket at the bottom
then the bio is above that, no "polishing layer" over that, he says a layer of floss on top just traps the detritus
and makes it get caught around the bio, you want the bio to stay as clean as possible

this is based on the usual type external where the water is sent to the bottom first

thanks


----------



## dw1305 (21 Nov 2016)

Hi all, 





fourmations said:


> he does use a floss type but the three foam layers are all in one basket at the bottom then the bio is above that, no "polishing layer" over that, he says a layer of floss on top just traps the detritus
> and makes it get caught around the bio, you want the bio to stay as clean as possible


You definitely want the biomedia to remain clean and to not to have any organic debris reaching it. 

You only want dissolved solutes (and gases) entering biological filtration.

I don't like any fine media (floss or fine sponge) in the filter body. I like all the mechanical filtration done by a <"large pre-filter on the intake">.

If I have a PPI10 sponge in the filter it is usually as the bottom layer (first contact point for the water).  

cheers Darrel


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Sep 2017)

Does this mean you have to clean your filter a lot more often if the crap is being trapped in the bottom of the filter? I presume it will get clogged at the bottom fairly quickly and reduce the flow.


----------



## KipperSarnie (13 Sep 2017)

I also have the floss before the biological media & after the course foam to prevent clogging up the bio media.
I don't think I need to clean my filters more often & so far I definitely have not had to clean my media.


----------



## roadmaster (13 Sep 2017)

With the two eheim 2217's I use for filtering 80 US gal., I have eheim substrat Pro, or ceramic noodles about two inches deep in very bottom of canister where water enters from the aquarium.
This catches the big stuff before the water is forced through three or four coartse pads and final finer pad made from polyester.
I clean both filter's monthly.
Occasionally I will back flush the media in the bottom by pouring water drained from the canister during cleaning ,back into top of the canister after removing the pads which woks for me.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 Sep 2017)

A layer of mechanical medium after the biological will stop any gunge generated in the biomedia (mosly dead bacteria) reaching the tank. But it's not essential by any means.


----------

